
What Will It Take to Cool the Planet? - mitchbob
https://www.newyorker.com/news/annals-of-a-warming-planet/what-will-it-take-to-cool-the-planet
======
ian-g
A good experiment would be - once we have some way of helping create covid19
resistance - massively scaling up public transit and making it convenient.

Close lots of streets for people and bikes. Close some arteries for buses.
Then incentivize people to try it out

